# Feeder Convicts



## thundergolf (Mar 13, 2009)

I currenly have a 10 gallon tank setup with 4 small convicts, two females and two males. I know that the tank is to small
to house and breed all of them. I am hoping to get a pair to breed and then eventually move the parents to a 20 or 30 gallon.
I do not have an extra tank at the moment I will have to purchase that sometime down the road.

My question is do you think I should remove two of the convicts to better my chance at some eggs. Or should i keep my current
setup with 4 convicts and hope 2 pair off. Its been about 2 weeks and still no sign of breeding. I have read about people breeding them 
in a 10 gal. so I no it is possible. At the moment this is my only tank option, and am hoping to increase my chance at eggs.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

I would keep them all in there until 2 pair off then remove the other two. Try adding a flower pot, I hear they work great with breading cons.


----------



## thundergolf (Mar 13, 2009)

I actually have two small clay pots in the tank. I wasnt sure if I should remove one of the males, they seem to fight alot.


----------

